# Alternate to 401k?



## rahzaa (May 2, 2012)

I am currently in US and looking to possibly move to UAE. 

I believe employers in UAE cannot offer a 401K retirement plan. 

Do they offer something similar to US Citizens? If not, then are there are other options like Roth IRA etc?


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

rahzaa said:


> I am currently in US and looking to possibly move to UAE.
> 
> I believe employers in UAE cannot offer a 401K retirement plan.
> 
> Do they offer something similar to US Citizens? If not, then are there are other options like Roth IRA etc?


No. In fact depending on you income, you may not be eligible to contribute to any IRA while you are here. If you fall below the FEIE you cannot contribute to an IRA. You are responsible to be doing all your own savings. Also no money is being put into your SS fund while here.

There is something called an End of Services Gratuity which sort of plays that role a bit. It is pay of 21 days salary for each year here (assuming you complete one year). Be careful because it is computed on basic salary and most offers will only describe 1/2 your pay as basic salary the rest will be defined as allowances of some sort (living, transport, supplemental, etc). Also contracts are often worded so that if you resign before a certain number of years you will only get a percentage of that

Good luck


----------



## xchaos777 (Dec 15, 2010)

It is possible to continue to contribute to SS while expat. However, at the self employed rate. I chose not to, as it will barely effect my monthly amount, if I ever get it.

Get tax advice, it will help you plan throughout the year and determine what is best for your circumstances.


----------



## nite (Apr 11, 2012)

rahzaa said:


> I am currently in US and looking to possibly move to UAE.
> 
> I believe employers in UAE cannot offer a 401K retirement plan.
> 
> Do they offer something similar to US Citizens? If not, then are there are other options like Roth IRA etc?


You can roll your 401 into a qualified plan, namely an IRA. I would recommend to stay in cash for a while (USD) until the dust settles on EU and automatic cuts in Q1 2013. Your IRA is up to you to contribute to depending on your tax situation and filing status. Speak with a US based tax attorney. There are many options for you to explore including a onshore/offshore trusts, but get professional advice to avoid tax events. The IRS is no longer turning a blind eye to US Expat income.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Are you going to work for a company in the uae, or a usa company, but paid in usa and none of uae rules apply to you type job?? Like no gratuity for you, paid in usa bank account, no uae days off, etc  Bit of a difference. 

Suggest to get legal tax advice anyhow with a tax accountant regardless.


----------

